# Tactical Stuff



## Tgace (Oct 27, 2003)

Anybody teach any of the more modern tactical principals such as combat mindset, mindset color code, OODA loop etc.  In their schools?

I know that they are more popular in firearms circles than martial arts circles but believe that they could be of value. Anybody interested in the topic??


----------



## Tgace (Oct 27, 2003)

In the spirit of sharing information (and not throwing around a lot of jargon w/o explination) Heres the Mental Awareness Color Code as developed by Lt. Col. Jeff Cooper, a noted firearms trainer who modified the military's color code for civilian and law enforcement use. They are:

Condition WHITE: You are totally unprepared, not aware of your surroundings. If caught in condition WHITE, you will likely be overwhelmed before being able to counter-attack. The only time that an armed person should be in Condition WHITE is when they are asleep.

Condition YELLOW: Youre in a state of relaxed awareness, aware of surroundings, but not concentrating on any specific threat. Any armed person should live in Condition YELLOW.

Condition ORANGE: Youre attention is concentrated on a potential threat, based upon instincts and observation- think tactics.

Condition RED: Youre aware of danger, prepared to respond or take evasive action immediately. Here you have a tendency to revert to conditioned response (read: TRAINING) 

Some modern tacticians have added Condition BLACK: here you are in a state of panic and unable to act in a rational manner typically entered into by people not properly trained where the training environment was so unlike actual conditions that panic takes over.


It has been noted that Condition YELLOW is not paranoia. A person can live their entire life in Condition YELLOW with no ill effects.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 27, 2003)

kenpo 2000 uses color codes of awarness.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 27, 2003)

I use it when I give a self defense class. In Particular when my Friend Rev Jenn Bixby calls me up asks me to talk to the womens group for an afternoon. I do not have much time, so I cover awareness, and have used the color codes to help describe.

:asian:


----------



## Tgace (Oct 28, 2003)

One of the more "cutting edge" concepts in tactical thought is the OODA loop as developed by the late Col. John Boyd (USAF). He was a scholar in military tactics, and is one of the greatest influence in America's military tactical doctrine.  

One of Boyds studies was about the high kill ratio US pilots were were having (10:1) in Korea when the Koreans had better aircraft (MiG). Boyd found that the US had better trained pilots, the F-86 allowed better visibility than the MiG, and it had controls that allowed faster  maneuerability. Based on these observations Boyd reasoned that the better-trained American pilots could observe the enemy more quickly because of better visibility, and they could decide on a course of action faster due to good training. Once the course of action was decided, the faster control on the F-86 allowed it to execute maneuvers much faster than the MiG. Thus an F-86 pilot had little lag time in observation-orientation-decision-and-action and could operate inside the adversary's response time envelope.

The extension of these findings found their way into all areas of personal combat. All conflicts are duels between competitors. In these duels each competitor OBSERVES his opponent, ORIENTS himself to the opponent and the unfolding events, DECIDES on a course of action based on that orientation, training and experience, and finally ACTS out his decision.

This is the OODA Loop. Whoever can move through this process faster, gains the advantage over his foes by disrupting their ability to respond in a timely or effective manner. The Orientation portion of the cycle is the most important, and the weak point whereby an opponent may penetrate the decision cycle.

Each of us bases our decisions on observations of the outside world that are filtered through mental models (sometimes called paradigms) that orient us to the opportunities or dangers presented by our observations. In confrontations, an opponent makes decisions based on his orientation to the situation. This orientation changes and evolves because it is formed by the ongoing interaction between observations of unfolding events and a mental dialog that strives to make sense of the situation.

With this understanding, we can see that an aggressive operator who initiates the action after proper observation, orientation, and
decision will have an overwhelming advantage over a reactive individual. The basic reason is that the aggressive operator's cycle
is at the end or action phase, whereas his opponent's cycle is at the beginning or middle. The aggressive operator has already oriented himself to his opponent (sometimes simply recognizing that he is an enemy is enough), and decided on a course of action based on that orientation.

The accuracy of the decision is determined at the Orientation part of the cycle by the information available to the operator, as well as how it is filtered and organized. The orientation phase is the most critical part of the cycle since it shapes the way we interpret the situation.

Everything is based on having good Situational Awareness (Where Am I? What is Going On Around Me ? Where Am I Going ? What Will I Do When I Get there?). An unfolding confrontation may be avoided, or it may be overcome unannounced, from a position of advantage.

An example of this in MA is the simple triangle step. The opponent attacks and we move into or away from the strike with our footwork. The oponent OBSERVES our avoidance and new position and attemps to ORIENT himself to it and deliver another attack. But we have already blocked/avioded the attack and have a counter on the way. We ACTED before the oponent could finish his orientation, thus entering his OODA loop. The key is agressive action and keeping the pressure on so we stay that step ahead. It sounds simplistic, but is considered the American equivilant of say "The Art of War" when any conflict is looked at in this way (military, personal combat, business, sports) and techniques are analyzed and developed with it as its model, good things have been hapening. "Whew" I must be becoming a tactical geek. Hope that all made sense.


----------



## loki09789 (Oct 29, 2003)

Tom has been really great about sharing this stuff with me since I have left active service/leo duty for the softer life of an English teacher  I like the OODA loop because it is just a continuum that is general enough to work in Martial arts, military maneuver warfare, sports....

This is kind of the point that I was trying to make with the technical, tactical, strategy comment that I made on the now dead thread.  There are 'games' that I play with kids classes - adult classes do 'exercises' and 'applications' because games don't sound mature  -  that moved from technical into tactical because the format is closer to application of 'stranger danger'/self defense scenarios.

I got a 'pickle in the middle' drill from Jerome (it's on the symposium DVD), but basically it prepares you for surprise attacks and tests technical control and self control under a stressful conditions.  It is more than technical because it simulates the stress of a self defense situation.

The Tapi-Tapi type drills can be seen as tactical in a sense because there is no real pattern and they definitely introduce stress.  As a self defense focused instructor, though, I try and create tactical drills that simulate the real world scenarios that students may come across.  I still use the FMA drills for technical and tactical development, but I set up other ways that  students can translate FMA into self defense.

I notice that FMA drills in general (THIS IS NOT A SLAM JUST AN OBSERVATION), if they are taught without that tactical scenario component, prepare students for 'fights' and more of a dueling condition.  I add the tactical component because of my military/leo influence.  It sets up the student in as close to a real world condition as I can create within safety, budget and environmental conditions. 

What kind of tactical considerations do other instructors address regularly during classes (where do you escape to, how do you report, parking lots...)?

Paul Martin


----------



## arnisador (Oct 29, 2003)

Many FMA have a strong dueling component in their history and it's no slight to point that out. This is great if stick fencing is what one desires but otherwise it's important to keep an eye our for things that are focused more on dueling than fighting.

But then, fighting is itself only one way of defending oneself--how often do we practice distracting someone then running away?


----------



## Tgace (Oct 29, 2003)

On the duel vs. self-defense issue... Ive found that most styles of martial art that ive studied tend to emphasise "sparring" over committed attack/counter attack, self-defense techniques that may last only a second or two. From what ive seen (qualified statement) Krav Maga, due to its military hand-to-hand heritage does address this issue somewhat. The problem lies in training longevity. Most military/LE hand to hand training is designed to give the student a set of simple defensive "tools" that he learns and takes out into the field. Few of these "styles" are designed to keep the student coming back to train for "life" like a classical style tends to do. If youre looking to find an "Art" where you can explore deeper issues than just pure self-defense than some of these "street defense schools" may not be for you. I think that as Martial "Artists" we need to find that middle ground of combat effectiveness and "Art".


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Oct 29, 2003)

I have recently split knife program into two sections for this very reason. Some times we focus too much on the "ART" part of martial arts.


----------



## Rocky (Oct 29, 2003)

Tgrace Wrote:



> It sounds simplistic, but is considered the American equivilant of say "The Art of War" when any conflict is looked at in this way (military, personal combat, business, sports) and techniques are analyzed and developed with it as its model, good things have been hapening. "Whew" I must be becoming a tactical geek. Hope that all



I would say it is the art of war, sometimes in our haste to be to techinical and complex we over look the simplistic and obvious.

Observation is everything in life, in business quite often someone will see somebody making money at something, so they jump in on it, not realizing all that is involved, which often results in their failure. You know the saying fools rush in.

 Its like the old story of the father and son bull standing on top of the hill and the son says hey dad how about we run down there and bang a couple those cows silly. The old man looks back at his son and says, how about we walk down there and bang them all silly. Both had the right idea, but one had a better observation of the situation. 


Paul Wrote:




> I notice that FMA drills in general (THIS IS NOT A SLAM JUST AN OBSERVATION), if they are taught without that tactical scenario component



I think this is true with most arts. When I was a kid training in Wing Chun Do Under James Clark, he use to put us in high pressure adrenilline type of train all the time, in fact this guy was more like a Marine drill Sgt. than a Martial Arts instructor, but I learned a lot from him, and I am very appreciative of his type of instruction, he was for ever beating into our head learn the drill, apply the drill then stress test the drill as he would say.




> On the duel vs. self-defense issue... Ive found that most styles of martial art that ive studied tend to emphasise "sparring" over committed attack/counter attack, self-defense techniques that may last only a second or two.



How true, this is why in Cuentada De Mano, I developed the tuboks, or responses. If you notice most arts train against themselves, a simplistic example would be one steps. In CDM students are taught responses from every angel we can think of, from a right cross, over hand right, hook, kung fu/karate punch, right down to the good old American bar room brawler ( IMHO, some of the best martial artist) who just puts his head down and starts swinging, these guys have destroyed many a martial arts who thought they knew what they were doing. We teach these resopnses and when they understand them we juice them up, and its amazing how quickly things change!!! But once a person understands, how quickyl a bad situation can get worst, they start to realize just how important enviroment training and obsrvation of one surrounding are!

Rocky


----------



## Tgace (Oct 29, 2003)

Interesting stuff Rock. What has been on my mind lately is how as Martial Artists we learn/teach "how to fight" meaning the techinal/physical techniques of fighting, but thats only 1/2 (maybe even less) of the equation. Whats really important is "combat mindset". How often have you seen students that, while they may be able to master technique, just dont have that "grit". The fighting spirit so to speak. Is that something that can even be taught? 
What is mindset? IMHO, mindset is the conscious or subconscious willingness to commit harm against another. Anybody can train in a martial art, but how many have the mind and will to use their skills for killing or serious injury? How is the combative mindset developed? Culture, rearing, personality, moral upbringing, and the ability to suspend them when the need arises all play a role. Unfortunately, there is no easy answer for developing mindset or teaching one how to develop it. It requires a forceful commitment of the suspension of conditioned behavior, which can be activated consciously or subconsciously by the mental trigger that must be defined internally . You cannot force a student to fight and no amount of learned knowledge will matter if he will not morally accept the consequences of such an action.


----------



## Rocky (Oct 29, 2003)

As you can tell business is real slow lately, so I am just hanging out on the computer lately.

Tgace Wrote:





> How is the combative mindset developed? Culture, rearing, personality




I think all the above. I know for a fact though, because I have been around it all my life, full contact fighting will give  most individuals a little edge or agressiveness and willingness to harm others with his hands, weapons especially blades are a different story.

 I think this is a situation man kind has been pondering over for ever. You are a military person, look at how much energy the Marines put into trying to make their men agressive, this is the business they are in, yet they are never 100% sucessfull, in being able to ingrain  this upon all recruits. I have a guy (Robert) right now that spent 8 years in the corp, very nice guy, like a little brother to me, he even made it to some special opts units , he is very smart, and an all around good guy. But when we work together I can just feel he doesn't have that ability to flip the switch, if you know what I mean. At the same time my best friend from 3rd grade (Todd) until graduation, joined the Marines and their training really worked on him, he came back from boot camp, with this I am a killer now mentality, told me my training in MA since I was 6 was nothing and that his training would distroy me. One thing lead to another, we got in a big fight he lost and I haven't seen or heard from him since 1984. So obviously Todd had a mindset that was easilly influence and not to hard to push over the edge. Robert on the other hand just saw it a job he was paid to do. Why these guys had the same type of training and ended up being so different is the million dollar Question.

 I think you just keep plugging away, try to develop senarios and situation, and different way to help stimulate that mindset you are looking for.




> You cannot force a student to fight and no amount of learned knowledge will matter if he will not morally accept the consequences of such an action.



 Yep and you never will!!! Its a paradox you have to learn to live with if you are going to teach. You can only guide them you can't control them.

Rocky


----------



## Tgace (Oct 29, 2003)

An interesting thought on "the fighting spirit" is sometning I read in the BushidoShoShinShu, it says that you can judge the courage and character of a person from his everyday attitude. Mindset is something you walk around with everyday, its not something to "turn on" when you walk into a dojo or wait untill your in a fight to discover. Its linked to that "condition yellow" awareness level. People are the "sum" of their life experience and training. The key is to try and form your life around some form of "code". It may sound "new age" but I call it "warriorship". Its not just hand-to-hand fighting but the philosophy of being prepared for anything that may arise. I was just talking to Paul on the phone yesterday and said "its like 3 GGM in the martial arts driving down a mountain road in a raging blizzard and their car breaks down. None of them have any knowledge of auto repair, cold weather survival, navigation etc. what is the practical use of their martial skills now???"

The quote I was refering to (edited for space)

_"When speaking of Bushido, the three qualities considered essential are loyalty, integrity and courage. When these three virtues are perfectly combined in one man, he is called a samurai of the highest quality...The reason is that the courage of a warrior is not exhibited for the first time when he dons his armor, takes up spear and halberd, faces the field, and is locked in battle. A man's ordinary life at peace reflects his courage or cowardice just like a mirror...Having the least bit of spare time, he will put his mind to Learning, and not be negligent in his practice of the martial arts...He will protect his health fully and will keep in mind the desire to perform at least once in his life a great meritorious deed. Having such a disposition, he will be deeply mindful of his own constitution and be moderate in his desires for food and drink. He will give wide berth to and be very prudent in matters of sex, that primary deluder of men, and, other than that, will endure anything. All these evidence a man's courage."_


----------



## Rocky (Oct 29, 2003)

Sorry I can't quite agree that you always have to be 'on" i know this is not exactically what you said , but I'd rather be a person that can turn on as a situation calls, no grant it their are different levels in the on mode. a person must be carefull, there is a fine line between always being ready and Paranoia. But I think I pretty much agree with most of what you are saying.


 As far as the Martial way according to the code of Budo, I would recommend being very carefull about how much stock you put into it.



> When speaking of Bushido, the three qualities considered essential are loyalty, integrity and courage. When these three virtues are perfectly combined in one man, he is called a samurai of the highest quality



 Remember many a Samurai, were brutal to those thay felt inferior, Pesants (sp) were often slaughtered, used and abused, yet there culture quite often thought it a privlage to be taken by a Samurai. This may be fine for there culture and of course as humans they are free to have there own culture.

  I find this type of mentality barbaric and uncivilized even cowardice. So what may be integrity, courage and loyalty in one culture or to one person may be completely the opposite to another.

 These philosophies and Writings weather they be of the oriental varity or even the Biblical varity, were often written by man as a guide to help the betterment of his fellow man, but it doesn't mean they are correct.




> People are the "sum" of their life experience and training



 Personally I think people are the sum of what they do with their life experiences and training.

At any rate, it is definately a tuff thing trying to condition a person to be totally ready for mortal combat. Cause everyone wants to go to heaven, but nobody wants to die!!!!

Rocky


----------



## Tgace (Oct 29, 2003)

Agreed..but just because the history of a martial culture dosent match up with the "code"that went with it dosent mean you discount that code. I wasnt holding up the Samurai as a model to emulate, but that dosent mean that there isnt valuable information to be gained from studying them.  The history of Filipino Arts is rife with ambushes, murder and various other unsavory acts and personalities, but we find something valuable in them.

As to always being "on", like you said theres different levels of "on". You should never be out on the street daydreaming, but you shouldnt be punching out every person that walks by either. My previous post was trying to say that Martial Art should be a "lifestyle" and not just something you put on when you enter the dojo doors.


----------



## loki09789 (Oct 30, 2003)

I have gotten into hockey since my son has been playing.  I picked up a book by a sport psych about the mental edge... it all looked like the stuff that you become aware of just being involved in Martial arts:  Breathing exercises for relaxation and energy building, visualization, affirmation phrases (mantras/sutras)... packaged neatly under the heading of 'how to be the best hockey player you can be'.

The key point that ties this post to the topic at hand though is a comment by the managers, recruiters and coaches interviewed in the book.  THey all said that a players character, integrity/work ethic were the pivotal factor in whether they would make it as an elite player.  Skill and talent factored in, obviously, but how a person worked/acted on and off the ice was what would turn the decision maker's head.  Tom's comment about the qualities of loyalty and such reminded me of this.  THese will measure out differently based on culture, era and so on but I think it is interesting that the concept of personal quality is the common thread  that connects elite status to any discipline.

This is a component of the 'everyday martial arts' practice that I emphasized.  The basics of good training conduct/practices on the floor translate to everyday life.  The other component is the translation of the training mindset/awareness to everyday life mindset.  Noticing the details, the small things in technical progression is essential and it is essential to a quality life.  Being attuned to the environment and the people around can enhance the quality of just the experience of living as well as help a person to be appropriately 'on' ( Color Code referenced) to avoid/defuse/defend against threats.

Martial arts or warriorship or what ever you call it to me is about taking in everything that you can because you never know how it will come in handy.  At the very least, the learning process keeps the mind sharp.  FMA conceptual learning really is great because it is a mental discipline that allows us to recognize patterns in things, thus we have the potential of learning things faster because we recognize processes and relationships instead of focusing entirely on the individual components.

Paul Martin


----------



## mandirigma (Oct 30, 2003)

This is a fun thread, tgace.
It's not a self-defense class if you're not emphasizing mindset.  I think it speaks very highly of a physical martial artist who takes the time to learn mindset.  (Too many practitioners, for example, train the knife/stick but don't carry a folder or a baton...  Willingness is a state of mind, readiness is a statement of fact.)  Specifically, our understanding in the moment of confrontation is enhanced by using OODA to teach us the importance of seizing the agenda away from our attacker/s, using preprogrammed "tape loops" to manage conflict, and even physical things like lateral movement (off the line of force), etc.

More important is the insightful martialist's committment to tactical problem solving.  That is, avoiding trouble at all costs.  Most of self-defense work is done before and after physical intervention.  The physicality of a confrontation is a mere snapshot of the overall self-defense picture.  Much more important than fighting are the concepts: awareness; not being selected (staying under perps' radar); being deselected for victimization; deescalation tactics if selected; understanding the law (ability, opportunity, manifest intent, preclusion); resolution at the lowest force-level possible; and finally swift, decisive, overwhelming, problem-solving violence when necessary/appropriate.  Further, dealing with the aftermath might take more thought than the confrontation itself, and it pays emotionally, financially and legally to have your actions preplanned and rehearsed.

I believe the foregoing must be included in a program claiming instruction in self-defense.  Again, physical techniques are but a snapshot.  Knowing the time and place for physical techniques is the responsible martialist's knack.  Now entertain the dichotomy: this martial knowledge ultimately helps you live your life to the fullest.  Rational warriors with an understanding of this paradox have a good chance of truly "claiming their magnificence" (or at least trying...grin).

Just my 2 cyber-cents.  :asian: 

"When the world is at peace, a gentleman keeps his sword by his side."  -Wu Tsu


----------



## Tgace (Oct 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mandirigma _
> *More important is the insightful martialist's committment to tactical problem solving.  That is, avoiding trouble at all costs.  Most of self-defense work is done before and after physical intervention.  The physicality of a confrontation is a mere snapshot of the overall self-defense picture. *


* 

Amen. Glad to hear from you. This reply reminds me of all those times people brag about how many bar fights theyve been in. I always tell them they need to find a new bar.*


----------



## Dan Anderson (Oct 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tgace _
> *All conflicts are duels between competitors. In these duels each competitor OBSERVES his opponent, ORIENTS himself to the opponent and the unfolding events, DECIDES on a course of action based on that orientation, training and experience, and finally ACTS out his decision.
> 
> This is the OODA Loop. Whoever can move through this process faster, gains the advantage over his foes by disrupting their ability to respond in a timely or effective manner. The Orientation portion of the cycle is the most important, and the weak point whereby an opponent may penetrate the decision cycle.
> ...



I just came into this thread.  Interesting quote above.  I did this when I was in karate competition although I described it differently.  I went around two key points:

1.  Observation - what do you actually observe (as opposed to what you either are predicting will happen or have preconceived)?
2.  And then A) work against his weakness or B) work around my strength.  It worked quite nicely for my competition career.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Rocky (Oct 31, 2003)

Mandirigma Wrote:







> time to learn mindset. (Too many practitioners, for example, train the knife/stick but don't carry a folder or a baton... Willingness is a state of mind, readiness is a statement of fact.) Specifically, our understanding in the moment of confrontation is enhanced by using OODA to teach us the importance of seizing the agenda away from our attacker/s, using preprogrammed "tape loops" to manage conflict, and even physical things like lateral movement (off the line of force), etc.



And



> More important is the insightful martialist's committment to tactical problem solving. That is, avoiding trouble at all costs. Most of self-defense work is done before and after physical intervention. The physicality of a confrontation is a mere snapshot of the overall self-defense picture. Much more important than fighting are the concepts: awareness; not being selected (staying under perps' radar); being deselected for victimization; deescalation tactics if selected; understanding the law (ability, opportunity, manifest intent, preclusion); resolution at the lowest force-level possible; and finally swift, decisive, overwhelming, problem-solving violence when necessary/appropriate. Further, dealing with the aftermath might take more thought than the confrontation itself, and it pays emotionally



Let me guess you are either in Law enforcement or wanna be in law enforcement.

  While I agree with most everything everyone has posted here, it is important to remember one thing, the fancier (technical) you make the plumbing, the easier it is to plug up.

  Much of the techno jargon, while it may be true and quite impressive when speaking to a newbe, is going to be very hard to teach, to a student that may only participate in one one hour class a week. Sure you can always teach the basics in a short class, like walking with your head up, don't look like a victim, don't put your self in bad situation, and blah blah blah. But to really develope the mind set to react with full commitment towards an agressor can take a very long time and may never be met buy some. So IMHO instead of trying to impress a student with all my facts, techno mambee jambee, statistics and what not. I perfer to keep it simple. 1. Observer (be aware of your suroundings) 2. Defend ( be loud, be agressive, utilize your strength and there weakness''s 3. Get the hell out of Dodge. 

 Of course this is for basic self defense, where teaching/training time is limited. Obviously each the 3 three goups I mentioned cand be added to, depending on a persons available time to train and learn.

 Please don't take this as an insult or attack, its just that the things posted on this thread from all parties is nothing new, if you have been in the arts long enough, you will find any number of people that have developed very technical and pratical methods for developing the so called warrior mentality, Payton Quinn, Marc Mac Young, Sgt Joel Kirch 20 years ago as part of Defensive sytems international, a group I did some work with back in the 80's primarily LEO's. Hell, James Demile and Bruce Lee use to work the extream adreniline (sp) training and reaction back in the late 60's early 70's. It just seems to me that yes you can always benifit from all the super techno, informaion overload stuff, you just have keep it at a useable level for the individual. 

 The physical aspect of self defense only being a snapshot as you say is true, an oz of prevention so to say. But if I have only six one hour classes to teach someone self defense. I choose to divide most of that time into basic prevention and agressive self defense tactics, short simple and effective.


Tgace Wrote:




> Amen. Glad to hear from you. This reply reminds me of all those times people brag about how many bar fights theyve been in. I always tell them they need to find a new bar




These are usually the guys that you don't have to worry about. Unfortunately the ones who have learned most of their fighting in a bar ( Like Tank Abott) will likely beat most martial artist silly. Of course if you use the all important concept of "Obsrvation" Like Tgace said in his intial post you probablly won't have to worry about running into someone like Tank Abott!!

I hope this post didn't get to far off base, or upset anyone, its just an excellent post started by Tgace and these are my opinions.

Rocky


----------



## loki09789 (Oct 31, 2003)

Rocky, 

Good point about keeping it simple for the individual practitioner.  I think that as instructors and higher level students, people who are developing programs the techno babble is more than techno babble.  It is the higher understanding required by an instructor before he can teach the basics to a student.  Just like any other aspect of martial arts, you have to have a better level of understanding to teach fundamentals well.

I think that even with the limited time of a one hour class 2/3 times a week, you can incorporate instruction that is (in fancy teaching terms...) reproducable by students through repetition and even make some of it part of level testings.  

Think about it in terms of teaching a class with the "Christmas shopping at the mall" theme.  WHat awareness lessons could be incorporated? what techniques?  What reporting procedures could you incorporate?  Or, maybe, the "Care broke down in the wrong part of town" theme?  Chances are the same basic approach will apply to each or any scenario, but because of the theme, the repetition isn't 'boring' and students can see the direct relation of their training and the possible adjustments that application forces them to make from the beginning of a situation to the many possible ends.

I definitely am a fan of KISS in practice, but in instruction, I think that higher understanding is just professional and personal responsibility and (to me) it is just really interesting stuff.  If you are doing something/anything to help students see the warrior/awareness part of self defense, your doing more than most seem to be.

Paul Martin


----------



## Tgace (Oct 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rocky _
> *Much of the techno jargon, while it may be true and quite impressive when speaking to a newbe, is going to be very hard to teach, to a student that may only participate in one one hour class a week. Sure you can always teach the basics in a short class, like walking with your head up, don't look like a victim, don't put your self in bad situation, and blah blah blah. But to really develope the mind set to react with full commitment towards an agressor can take a very long time and may never be met buy some. So IMHO instead of trying to impress a student with all my facts, techno mambee jambee, statistics and what not. I perfer to keep it simple. 1. Observer (be aware of your suroundings) 2. Defend ( be loud, be agressive, utilize your strength and there weakness''s 3. Get the hell out of Dodge. *



I dont know if I agree with you entirely. But thats OK. Im enjoying the discussion and appreciate your posts. I would counter that Filipino Martial Arts are full of jargon. From Abaniko to...i dont know if theres a technique that starts with Z. But it wouldnt suprise me. The student is exposed to the more "technical" aspects as he/she advances. Its the same here. These are tactical "concepts" not techniques and the ease in which they can be taught depend on the teachers ability to express them. Paul M. tries to teach "tactical reasoning" in the exercises taught at the symposium. The "tape loop" refrence is just using mental imagry to speed reaction time. LEO's use it all the time. You imagine what "might happen" i.e. if he pulls a gun as im approaching the vehicle.... and what you will do. i.e. "I step right while drawing and fire if necesary..take cover behind passenger side engine block." you try to build a mental "standard operating proceedure".

The high level jargon is more for those "in the know" to communicate more efficiently.  The thing that impressed me about MA techniques was that they were more conceptual than technical. One concept can be applied to many situations. Its the same with this stuff. See where it applies and be conscious of it, thats all. The "problem" I see is many martial artists feel they have a "corner on the market" on these topics and dismiss a lot of the interesting stuff thats being accepted and field tested by LEO's and Military forces to good effect. 

I also dont know where we started equating self-defense/tactical theory with beginners. No I wouldnt burden a newbie with this stuff, I would just teach it with stress drills, basic mental awareness color codes, simple mental imagry exercises etc. but I would expect advanced students to appreciate the higher level concepts. I wouldnt hesitate to say that its dangerous to assume that "advanced" students would know all this by default.




> *Please don't take this as an insult or attack, its just that the things posted on this thread from all parties is nothing new, if you have been in the arts long enough, you will find any number of people that have developed very technical and pratical methods for developing the so called warrior mentality, Payton Quinn, Marc Mac Young, Sgt Joel Kirch 20 years ago as part of Defensive sytems international, a group I did some work with back in the 80's primarily LEO's. Hell, James Demile and Bruce Lee use to work the extream adreniline (sp) training and reaction back in the late 60's early 70's. It just seems to me that yes you can always benifit from all the super techno, informaion overload stuff, you just have keep it at a useable level for the individual.
> *



No offense taken Rock, by all means speak your mind. I find this topic interesting and welcome your opinion. I just think you got the impression that I  think that newbies should learn OODA theory before they learn to punch and that isnt so. At least from my perspective.


----------



## Tgace (Oct 31, 2003)

http://www.nationaldefensemagazine.org/article.cfm?Id=1263 

In the same vein of martial art as lifestyle/warriorship/tactical thought et al. I thought it would be interesting to read this.


----------



## Rocky (Nov 1, 2003)

PauleWrote:



> Good point about keeping it simple for the individual practitioner. I think that as instructors and higher level students, people who are developing programs the techno babble is more than techno babble. It is the higher understanding required by an instructor before he can teach the basics to a student. Just like any other aspect of martial arts, you have to have a better level of understanding to teach fundamentals well.



I think we pretty much see eye to eye here.

Tgace Wrote:



> I would counter that Filipino Martial Arts are full of jargon. From Abaniko to...i dont know if theres a technique that starts with Z. But it wouldnt suprise me. The student is exposed to the more



  Oh yeah, keep in mind I am in know way saying FMA is the only way, other wise I would not have trained in everythin else.

 I do beleive in FMA or MA in genral the more people try to use fancy mumbo jumbo, most of the time thye are trying to make up with techno terms and statistics for what they lack in actual experience especially in the Martial arts.




> Paul M. tries to teach "tactical reasoning" in the exercises taught at the symposium. The "tape loop" refrence is just using mental imagry to speed reaction time. LEO's use it all the time. You imagine what "might happen" i.e. if he pulls a gun as im approaching the vehicle.... and what you will do. i.e. "I step right while drawing and fire if necesary..take cover behind passenger side engine block." you try to build a mental "standard operating proceedu



 Again no problem here , and this has been taught by well informed instructors for decades, anyone that has ever trained with me at a seminar going back to 1984 when I first started teaching I have always based my teachings on the "what if" senario these are two magic words that can help keep you ahead of the game. This is one of the things about Balintawak that I realy enjoy. From the get go you strive to reach Cuentada, Cuentada in its simpleist form basically means to see ahead, 2 or 3 moves, in a LEO's case it might be what if this guy gets out of the car with a gun, or what if both suspects get out of the car at the same time or what ever.



> The "problem" I see is many martial artists feel they have a "corner on the market" on these topics and dismiss a lot of the interesting stuff thats being accepted and field tested by LEO's and Military forces to good effect.



 oh I agree that many martial artist have a completely false sense of superiority about their abilities, again I refer back to the likes of Tank Abott, who learned by doing, vs. the average Martial artist.

  However I also beleave many not all!! but too many LEO'S live in a fantacy world, and have no concept of what the real world is like. Truth is as we speak how many LEO's are getting raped, robbed, beat'n, mugged or shot. LEO's more often then not respond after the fact, and when responding , even if it is just a simple trafic violation, they understand they are going into a situation. So their field testing as you say is much more controled than Joe Blow's who is just walking down the street and doesnt have a gang of guys that can cover his back in a minutes notice. While yes policer officer see some incredibly horrible things, that I think the good ones don't get paid enough to do. They none the less see the results. Even in altercations officers have , they have the advantage of the uniform. This is why departments now have short cops, skinny wimpy cops, and fat outta shape cops, and petite little 110 female cops. Because the truth is the authority carried by the badge and the uniform stops the vast majorities of the would be dirt bags from going totally crazy on an officer, although yes I know it happens. Paul please don't get upset again and think I am dogging on cops, its just what I see, or my opinion.

  As a side note as hard as I am towards Cops, it beleave you attack a cop with a weapon you should be beat'n healed up and beate'n again  maybe even 3 or 4 times!!

 I think  we are both saying  the same thing I  just like to keep it as simplistic as possible for everyone begginner and advance. Work on the phisical application, using technical guidance to develop a persons understanding and awareness of what is going on around them. Yet find a balance so as not to be "always on" or overly parinoid, of overly causious, without being oblivious to your situation. I think that the great cops out their are true MAster of just that, they are always read, yet never gresssive and always warm and nice  to the people but can go from "Hi how are you" to putting a bullet in a dirt bags *** in a fraction of a second.

 I have always beleaved cops are our last line of defense, and citizens are the first line of defense. So anything I can get from the cops , due to their unique situation that lets them see so much of the results that occur from bad situations getting worse I am going to use. I also have aways been lucky to have a number of Police officers as students, and to have my top student as a Lawyer, and a very strong military family with relatives that range from grunts to a commander in the Navy, to a pilot for the CIA, so it get lots of little tid bits on different training philosophies.

 I do beleave if LEO's and Self Defense people would work a little more closely, it would benifit all of us.

 And I would like Martial artist to understand more about the consiquences that are involved when they teach what they all to often mistakenly refer to as self-defense

Anyways thats it for now

Rocky


----------



## loki09789 (Nov 1, 2003)

Rocky,

The last time I got upset was because the tone was different and that is the past anyway... I think it was Tom who responded most passionately.  Interestingly, I used the "first line" idea in old flyers when I was advertising my old school.  I totally agree that citizens should recognize a personal responsibility for their own and their family/community's protection.

I love the idea that you recognize environmental awareness, not just 'sensitivity'as a by product of good solid technical training.  How do you bring it out for your students to make sure they see it too?  

Like I mentioned about using a theme for a class or for setting up techniques, in the service/leo/volunteer firefighter training that was the meet and potatoes for connecting training to application.  Get ready for more technobabble - the approach is generalized as Practical Exercise Model training.  Ala Rocky, it is definitely nothing new, but I think it is a good way to change up the class and give students a chance to feel how it works in as real a setting as possible.  Basically, it is reversing the planning.  You look at the goals and purposes, then you look at the situations/tactics where you could find necessary to accomplish those goals, then you pick/teach the techniques that will give individuals the skills that they need.

Combining some of this with a solid standard of technical proficiency is what I was/am looking for in my program.  

What other skills from the technical focus do you see bridging over to the tacitcal level and how do you know students get it?

Paul Martin


----------



## Tgace (Nov 1, 2003)

I agree with much of what you say Rock...fact of the matter is that as a LEO, if im in a hand to hand fight ive screwed up some tactical principles allong the way i.e. gotten too close, tried to use hands when OC may have been better etc. But dont be deluded into the "cops are report takers and never fight" fantasy either. Ive had to "lay hands" on people much more often since I got on the force than i ever did as a "civillian" (I dont like using that word as Im a civillian like anybody else, but I gotta differentiate). Ive had to fight some 275 lb'ers (lets just say signifigantly larger than me) and when your chasing people and you catch them you gotta hope you can win or hold em till help arrives. Not everybody "goes along quietly". Does that mean LEO's have a corner on the market when it comes to fighting? Hardly, we take advantage of the tools we have; equipment, communications and manpower. The point is that "civillians" have tools as well and should be aware of how to use them.

But yes there are all types of Cops. And many cant fight as well as they should be able to. The point is that "tactics" have made policing much safer. In the 70's cops were being killed at a horrifying rate. Now, with better "tactical" training, the death rate is signifigantly lower. Martial arts training is definately a tool that police can use to stay safer on the street. Likewise martial arts should only be a "tool" for civillian self-defense and not the whole toolbox. One thing any teacher of "self-defense" should learn and teach is his states use of force law. Its the "framework" which should support your program.

Once acain I appreciate your points, and like Paul said that "other stuff" was then...
:asian:


----------



## Tgace (Nov 4, 2003)

Posted in the "Marshalls Monitor" the US Marshalls E-Newsletter

Martial arts club fuses mind, body and spirit 

Almost 300 deputy marshals are taking advantage of a valuable, agency-wide networking resource, one which links them together through a shared interest in using martial arts to improve their law enforcement skills. 

The United States Marshals Service Martial Arts Defensive Tactics Club, created in 1996 by Hawaii Deputy Drew Arthur, is an official FIT activity, and its members continue to cultivate a beneficial affiliation with one another. 

Providing opportunities 

Martial arts disciplines, such as karate and tae kwan do and kung fu, are forms of self-defense which utilize centuries-old Asian traditions of successfully channeling the energy of the mind and body. Martial arts can be applied to modern-day physical fitness regimens, and, as Arthur has discovered, law enforcement tactics. 

There are a great many instances when a deputy could use martial arts techniques to safely handle situations that arise as part of a day's work. Whether it's a prisoner being unruly in a Justice Prisoner and Alien Transportation System (JPATS) airplane or a fugitive refusing to be handcuffed, deputies can train so as to include martial arts fundamentals into their array of operational skills. 

That's where the club comes in. Arthur said its main purpose is to assist men and women who want to use martial arts to help them become better deputies. The club keeps deputies abreast of such things as: where to find training equipment; where to attend seminars on martial arts defensive tactics; and where to find training partners when detailed to other districts. 

"The club attempts to cover and include all forms of martial arts and law enforcement defensive tactics topics [in its training exercises]," Arthur said. 

Membership is open to all Service personnel as well as employees in other federal law enforcement agencies who are interested in martial arts. 

"We're trying to do this as a grassroots effort," Deputy Arthur said. "And you don't have to participate in any of our training to be a part of the club." 

A storehouse of knowledge 

Arthur has been studying and practicing martial arts techniques since he was a little kid, yet he still does everything in his power to keep himself current. 

"I'm now almost 46  and a grandpa  but I still travel to the top martial arts schools across the country [and stay on top of the new developments]," he said. "Even if it's my own money that pays for it, I attend good martial arts schools." 

For years, he said, deputies with an interest in martial arts had asked him to link them up with their like- minded colleagues. 

"When deputies get detailed somewhere, they want to know who they can contact in that new district who will participate in training exercises with them," he said. "In this agency, we've got deputies who have trained under several great teachers, so they can pass that expertise on to others." 

But because the club is open to people with varied levels of interest in martial arts, the physical training which is offered is strictly optional. 

"Our training is for a person who has had little of it in the past but who now wants to get to another level  like a runner training for a marathon." 

And although Arthur is a staunch supporter of using martial arts as a training tool, he does not want the club to run contrary to any other Marshals Service training programs. 

"This is not to step on the toes of other trainers within the agency," he said. "We want to supplement what the deputies learn at the [Marshals Service Training] Academy by offering another layer of physical training." 

Charles Moore, an instructor with the Training Academy, sees martial arts as a valuable training supplement to deputy marshals. 

*"We support the belief of [the United States Marshals Service Martial Arts Defensive Tactics Club] that realistic, scenario-based training conducted at real time and speed  rather than the traditional, attack- based, static training  greatly assists our deputies in stress-filled encounters," Moore said. "The concept is to develop one's total survival system, which includes the mind, body and spirit, instead of simply concentrating on a physical response. 

"The idea is to continually add as many effective survival tools as possible to a deputy's toolbox." *

Arthur agrees. And he sees martial arts training programs as not only good for individual deputies but also good for the entire agency. 

"Everything we do stays within Marshals Service training regulations," Arthur said. "We are a real stickler on that. 

"This will only help the agency. And arrest or control techniques we teach and practice do not infringe upon [suspects']Eighth Amendment rights." 

The club focuses on ACAC fundamentals  Arrest, Control And Combatives  and it's these three areas from which its training stems. 

"Our program is goal oriented," Arthur said. "We want to get a suspect to the ground and in control  kind of like steer roping in a rodeo." 

Looking forward 

Arthur hopes to produce training tapes which can be loaned to districts across the country, and he sees no limits as to where deputies can go with their martial arts training. 

Tactical units are one prime example. 

*"Many district tactical teams are interested in incorporating martial arts training into their repertoire," he said. "Many specific martial arts techniques are based on teamwork, and without proper training, groups of individual deputies [on a tactical unit] can sometimes work against themselves." 

The benefits of being proficient in martial arts has not been lost on many organizations around the world. Just last week, the United States Marine Corps announced that it will soon require every Marine to receive a tan belt  the first skill level  in order to satisfy basic training standards. *

The Service's martial arts club has its own qualification levels. Basic proficiency earns a member a blue belt; the intermediate level earns a member a green belt; and rising to the expert level results in a black belt certification. 

But while earning belts is a good motivator for individual participants, the United States Marshals Service Martial Arts Defensive Tactics Club is as much about the journey as the destination. 

"The club's motto is Strength - Endurance - Courage,'" Arthur said. "It's a great club for people who want to get into martial arts and go further with it. 

"We have a lot of people [in the Marshals Service] who are dedicated to going that extra yard to better themselves, and I hope many of them will run with this." 

If you are interested in joining the club, contact Arthur, (808) 541-3035 or (808) 478-8698, MHAWA.PO.darthur [or d.arthur@usdoj.gov]. There is no cost to join, and members receive electronic newsletters on a quarterly basis.


----------



## Tgace (Nov 14, 2003)

I found a site from a Sayoc group that embraces some of the things I mentioned here. An interesting article on incorporating OODA in a martial arts program.

http://www.sayoc.com/articles/timeperception.php


----------



## Rocky (Nov 15, 2003)

While I agree that the OODA stuff is interesting and no doubt battle tested. Tactical over kill seams to be a way of validating ones ability or level in Martial arts. In todays high tech world I have noticed many a martial artist coming up with all kinds of so called new advanced combat tactics and what not. Some good some bad. But as instructors it is important to "Observe" who you are teaching and how in all likly hood will they use their martial arts. Example a soilder knows when he will go into combat, or that there is always a potential, if not he is a moron, a police officer knows when he pulls over a vehical or kicks in a door all hell can break lose, if he doesn't he needs to re-evaluate what he is doing for a living. So OODA training is probably very good training for them. A regualr Joe, would benifit from OODA training too, however IMHO what I like to make sure that Imediate Arenilin Rush Response or IARR is more important.

 Example this happened to me 2 years ago, I was walking into a gas station to pay for some gas, I bumped in to some punk just barely, I said excuse me sorry, and before I could get sorry out I got sucker punched. All the OODA training in the world would not have helped me I am always aware of my surroundings, spend a few month in the middle East in the 80's and you tend to develope that. However you can not be alert 24-7, that is what is refered to as paranoia (sp). I was in my neighborhood, a good neighborhood, this was a total suprise to me, thank God the moron didn't keep attacking, I would have been in a world of hurt instead of just a black eye. Anyways I think the IARR training we do really helped me out. Many of the former bouncer type and street fighter type martial arts instructors are incorperating some sort of Adrenalin training in there classes. And maybe they should check out some of the OODA stuff every bit helps!


Rocky


----------



## Tgace (Nov 16, 2003)

Hey Rock,

Nothing I disagree with there. The only thing I can add is I think you may (could be wrong) believe that Im saying this OODA stuff is something that students should be "thinking" when they enter combat. OODA is more of a tool to analyze tactics and develop techniques, that Sayoc site stated that they put together some drills/training methods with OODA in mind. This tactical stuff is more about "mindset" than it is about technique. Boyd just observed a trend in confrontations and applied it on a strategic level. Its like Musashis' statement that the "way" is the same for 10,000 a side battles as it is for one-on-one encounters (close enough). I fully agree that if a student is being told that he has to "think" OODA in a confrontation that hes being misled. As to observation and paranoia...the "yellow" level of awareness just means that youre observing your surroundings and not "daydreaming". Its not insurance against attack.


----------



## Tgace (Nov 16, 2003)

I keep finding this stuff...this ones pretty good.

http://www.jimwagnertraining.com/articles/CT_OODA.htm


----------



## Gaidheal (Apr 15, 2004)

Enjoyed this thread.  Interested in the fact that Rocky seemed to see anyone with experience/opinion/interest in tactical issues and who uses the 'jargon' as being someone who either is/wants to be a LEO.  I have always enjoyed the challenge of outthinking others in a strategic/tactical match as a hobby in itself; miniature wargaming, chess, etc.  But I applied to my fighting/martial arts so as to better defend myself and avoid having to defend myself in the first place.  Not to be an LEO (which I am not nor intend to be).  I'd even venture so far as to say the basic tactical stuff should be taught alongside other basic techniques (i.e. physical ones), for an effective self defence system, rather than the "they'll develop it as they learn for themselves" approach.

John


----------



## Tgace (Apr 15, 2004)

Were brothers in spirit then...welcome aboard.


----------



## Tgace (Apr 15, 2004)

Gaidheal said:
			
		

> Enjoyed this thread. Interested in the fact that Rocky seemed to see anyone with experience/opinion/interest in tactical issues and who uses the 'jargon' as being someone who either is/wants to be a LEO. I have always enjoyed the challenge of outthinking others in a strategic/tactical match as a hobby in itself; miniature wargaming, chess, etc. But I applied to my fighting/martial arts so as to better defend myself and avoid having to defend myself in the first place. Not to be an LEO (which I am not nor intend to be). I'd even venture so far as to say the basic tactical stuff should be taught alongside other basic techniques (i.e. physical ones), for an effective self defence system, rather than the "they'll develop it as they learn for themselves" approach.
> 
> John


So for the sake of conversation (and to get me off those political threads that are giving me ulcers)...how do you think these principals could be synthesized into a MA program?


----------



## Tgace (May 17, 2004)

10 FIGHTING SECRETS OF 

U.S. MILITARY SPECIAL FORCES 

By MSG Randy McElwee 



You can barely open a martial arts magazine without seeing an ad offering to share the deepest darkest secrets of Americas elite warriors or providing intense testimonials about how their fighting art has been adopted as the only true system used by the Navy SEALs and Army Green Berets. The number of resume credentials listed as Special Forces Hand-to-hand Combat Instructor add up to more people than there are in all the Military Special Operations units combined.

These ads offer all the secrets youll ever need for hand-to-hand combat in a nice neat instructional video package, available to you for just $399.99. Its all conveniently endorsed with a written recommendation signed by some military staff officer that may get a purple heart during the next conflict from a paper cut. 

The real truth about Americas premiere Military forces and their combat training with regard to combatives holds some interesting secrets that just may surprise you. 

Secret Number One: Military commanders do very little of the actual hands-on fighting. The vast majority of information about how US Military Special Forces operate is perceived from the motion picture industry. The classic story line always shows a high ranking officer battling the enemy alone with his deadly combat skills. This is a perfect example of poetic license. Most commanders are like corporate executives that have moved through management at a rapid pace spending a total of two years or less as actual operators (just enough time to figure out how not to do things). Thats like getting Lee Ioacokas advice about how to work on the assembly line. So if you want to know how to build a car get your training from someone that has had a lot of time on the line not in the office. 

Secret Number Two: Theres no substitute for training. Even more interesting are the countless numbers of no-name Masters lined up outside the gates with the magical fighting system and ninja death touch that you Special Forces Guys really need. These amazing systems are always so important that only guys like you should have them. These techniques are so effective that any one knowing them can defeat any enemy easily with very little practice, and no matter what physical shape youre in. And if you buy my magic beans youll grow a bean stalk up to the sky. Well its a great story for kids but secret number two is TRAINING. While there are some little jewels of knowledge in the realm of real combat it all comes down to training and mostly training on the basics. The true difference between good fighters and beginners is how well they know and execute basics. Theres an old adage that states if I dont train for a month my enemy will know the difference, if I miss training for a week my Team will know the difference, but if I skip training for just one day I know the difference. There is no substitute for experience and training is the safest way to get experience. 

Secret Number Three: Realism. How many times have you been to self defense courses that told you in a real fight Id just do this and it would be all over but we cant practice that here because well kill someone. At some point you may also hear how it must be done just right, so if I cant work on it in training and I have to perform it just right to be effective then how do I prepare to use this deadly weapon for a life and death struggle. Secret number three is realism. Realism in training. The one thing youll find in the Special Forces is realistic training and you can add that component to your training too. Gichin Funakoshi said you must be deadly serious in training; your opponent must always be present in your mind. Additionally you may start out kicking air but sooner or later you have to start hitting something a little more solid if you ever expect to kick butt. Hitting pads and heavy bags is a great confidence builder, improves power, increases speed but you have to progress to something that wants to hit you back. Training has to also include an element of fear management and adrenaline inoculation. Unless you train your body to deal with the effects of fear-induced adrenaline you may be frozen in your tracks the first time you meet a true threat.

Secret Number Four: Conditioning. Lots of highly proclaimed masters talk about the importance of training techniques and practicing your Kata forms while they cant see over their Black belts to look at their toes or finish a two minute sparring session without having a heart attack. Secret number four conditioning; as my friend Tony Blauer says  you cant fake endurance. Tony is right the only way to be ready to fight is to be in shape to fight. The martial artist that says I dont run for conditioning because I plan to stay and fight can be easily translated to  Im not willing to do what it takes to get in shape. Lifting weights will make me slow is just an excuse for not learning how to use weight training to enhance your martial arts skills. 

Secret Number Five: Smooth is fast. America is the land of the 24-hour power, plastic money, and fast food so everyone wants everything delivered quickly. Students are in a hurry to learn and most of all they are in a hurry to be fast. Speed is a devastating weapon but the way to develop it is to learn the techniques first. After you have the technique down then begin to speed up, but do it smoothly first. In the words of Rorion Gracie just relax and do your move. 

Secret Number Six: Range/ Weapon Agreement. Dont use a shotgun as a sniper weapon, learn the ranges of your weapons and stay within the range of the technique youre using. Dont over extend and become off balance or throw a strike too close and get jammed up. Using the right tool for the job is important whether youre Bob Villa or Bruce Lee. The ability to close distance, counterattack and evade at precisely the right moment is the difference in skilled fighters and beginners. Being able close distance to attack as soon as an opening develops relies on timing and the proper manipulation of distance. Moving just slightly out of the path of a strike or kick, while remaining in range to execute your own technique is the essence mastering distance. Determining exactly when the enemy is vulnerable to a specific attack or counterattack in order to finish the confrontation is timing. 

Secret Number Seven: Use guerrilla warfare. Attack where the enemy is weakest. Dont limit yourself to one type of battle. Bruce Lee was one of the first noted for teaching the importance of knowing striking, trapping, grappling, and weapons. It is this concept of being a complete fighter that prepares you for the unexpected. Sun Tzu taught that To take on opponents without being defeated is a matter of unorthodox and orthodox methods and Your battleground is not to be known, for when it is not known the enemy makes many guard outposts. Its important to never fight the other guys fight, if hes a boxer then you dont want to stand toe to toe and trade punches. Would you go into the ocean to try and fight a shark or would you bring him ashore and have shark steaks? 

Secret Number Eight: Strike vital areas with brutal finishing techniques. To disable any fighting force you must attack strategic locations. Many conflicts are won by the overwhelming use of basic tactics against key targets. In this age of high tech weapons and stealth fighters we have rediscovered the value of well placed shots, but the ugly business of ground engagement is still required to ensure complete victory. Its not how it looks, its how it works. Flashy complicated techniques are risky and ineffective in real combat and may be easily countered causing a devastating loss of cool points. A fight is not static, nor is it bound by rules and traditions. "A fight in its most basic form, is ugly Bruce Lee. Fighting is an ugly business, if you want to learn how to paint go find an artist but if you want to learn how to fight find a warrior. 

Secret Number Nine: Attack with SPEED, SURPRIZE, and VIOLENCE of ACTION. Above all else when it comes time to assault then execute with SPEED, SURPRIZE, and VIOLENCE of ACTION. Train your techniques to become reflexive. Every good Special Forces Team trains to instantly respond to a series of possible attacks. These Immediate Action Drills ensure that when attacked action is instinctive. Develop techniques that you will use for the most common situations that could threaten you. Practice these techniques until you automatically execute them without hesitation. Dont count on your actions being completely prepackaged. No attacker responds the same. You have to think freely and adjust if a technique doesnt work exactly the way it did last time. During the heat of a real battle you may not have executed it correctly. Avoid techniques that are too complicated during the adrenalin rush of real combat gross motor skills are all you can count on. Remember one of Murphys Laws of Combat; No plan ever survives first contact. 

Secret Number Ten: NEVER GIVE AWAY ALL YOUR SECRETS. Throughout history martial arts masters and teachers have held back some of their key secrets referred to by the Japanese as Hiden or hidden techniques. In the realm of modern warfare it is known as Operational Security (OPSEC). OPSEC means keeping your tactics, techniques, and procedures away from individuals that arent directly involved in the operation in order to reduce the chance of information falling into the wrong hands and be used against you. Be selective in who you train and the level of techniques you pass on. Todays ally may be tomorrows enemy.

http://www.elitetacticalsources.com/newsoperators.htm


----------



## Tgace (May 18, 2004)

High Risk 
Conflict-Scenario Training, Part 1
by Officer Jim Wagner 

http://www.blackbeltmag.com/archives/blackbelt/1999/jul99/hig.html

Law-enforcement and military personnel practice scenario training in which they are forced to defend themselves while wearing the clothing and equipment they would normally wear on duty. 
Imagine being able to implant artificial memories in a fighter's brain so they can be recalled instantly when he needs tactical solutions during a crisis situation. That's exactly what the United States military and many law-enforcement agencies have been doing for years to prepare personnel for conflict. Unfortunately, even though civilian martial artists have had access to these "implants" for some time, they have virtually ignored them. Implanting artificial experiences may sound futuristic-and in some cases it is-but the basic techniques used by military and law enforcement groups to produce efficient fighters are anything but high-tech. The key component is conflict-scenario training, which is basically role playing using actors to simulate conflicts that may be encountered. 
Examples of scenarios used by the military include battlefield encounters, counter-terrorism actions, peacekeeping missions and other campaigns. Law enforcement scenarios include crimes in progress, shoot-don't-shoot situations and arrest-and-control tactics. For the martial arts world, the possibilities are almost endless: carjackings, muggings, rape attempts, robberies, hate crimes, gang attacks, etc. 
In this month's High Risk, I will discuss two aspects of scenario training: learning modality and the components of the conflict. In next month's installment, I will conclude by discussing the stage, props and role players. 

Learning Modality

The human brain is a pattern-seeking and pattern-detecting organ. Your present and future behavior is based upon your past experiences. You learn through three levels of modality: visual (seeing), auditory (hearing) and kinesthetic (touching). When you participate in scenario training, you are actually stimulating all three levels of the learning modality. The more realistic the training, the more powerful the experience. 

Although scenario training is not "real" in the true sense of the word, scenarios trigger the same psychological and physiological responses that you experience during an actual crisis. Thus, participation in scenarios creates artificial memories that have the same "feel" as the real thing and are recalled just like real experiences. 

Here's an example from my own experience: When I was in the police academy running through scenarios and learning how to conduct building searches, a woman popped out from under a kitchen sink with a laser training weapon. She caught me slightly offguard, and we had a "shoot-out" in the kitchen and dining room. The result of that scenario is that to this very day when I am doing building searches, I always check cabinets, cupboards and cubbyholes where a person can hide. That experience will be forever etched in my mind. 

The obvious benefit of having "been there, done that" during scenario training is that if you are ever confronted with the real event in the future, your reaction time will be reduced. Once you have experienced a similar event-either real or in a scenario-and been trained to take the appropriate action, you are less likely to succumb to mental paralysis (the freezing-up syndrome) induced by shock or fear. 

Components of the Conflict

Five conflict-scenario training components are essential for law-enforcement and military programs, and you can adapt them for your own purposes. They are especially important for martial arts schools because they will help make a program more professional.

Academic studies-Learn everything possible in a classroom setting about the subject matter you are studying: history, statistics, case studies, nomenclature and theory. 

Physical training-Train your body for the tasks at hand using various forms of exercise: flexibility (stretching), cardiovascular fitness (aerobic effect), muscular fitness (strength and endurance) and body composition (good diet). 

Techniques-Learn the actual selfdefense movements and combinations. 

Practical application (also known as "prac app")-Movements and combinations that you learned during the techniques phase are tested with all necessary equipment in a spatially accurate environment that simulates the conflict zone. A prac app is also referred to as a "walk-through." For example, when a SWAT team is taught how to move down a hallway together, the members may start by learning the techniques (speed, unity, weapons positioning, etc.) in a large room, perhaps nowhere near a hallway. When they move onto prac app, they will apply what they have learned by walking through a set of cones to simulate a hallway or by moving through a real hallway while wearing full tactical gear and carrying their duty weapons without ammo. 

Scenario training-Learn through simulations, involving either human participants (role players) or computer simulators, for the purpose of stress management, risk assessment, and target identification and acquisition. This is also necessary for development of the OODA (observe, orient, decide, act) process (see the April and May 1999 High Risk columns). 

*Generally, most civilian martial arts schools are very good at providing their students with the components of physical training and self-defense techniques, but they fall short when it comes to academic studies, practical application and scenario training. Here are some hints to bolster the areas in which your school may be deficient: 

Academic studies-Martial arts instructors should stay on top of crime trends in their area and pass the information along to their students. After all, most adults enroll in a martial arts school for the sole purpose of learning how to defend themselves from potential threats. Knowing the crime trends, of course, will also serve as the basis for some of your scenarios. If your area is experiencing an increase in armed robberies at knife-point, for example, you should include that kind of scenario in your training. In addition to crime trends, basic lectures on criminal law as it applies to martial artists should be included. Being ignorant of local, state or federal laws can lead to serious civil and criminal problems. 

Practical application-Many martial artists think that sparring and reaction drills fulfill this requirement, but there's more to it than that. One aspect of prac app that is often overlooked by martial artists is the importance of wearing during training the same clothes in which you'll have to fight. When I train lawenforcement officers and military personnel in combatives, I have them wear exactly what they would wear on a real call-out or mission. If they are on a tactical team, they wear the full 50 to 60 pounds of gear that they would normally wear because that's exactly what they'll have on if they go toe-to-toe with a suspect. Likewise, if a student wears a business suit while working undercover, he has to train in a business suit-an old one, of course. This does not mean you have to learn new techniques while you're wearing street clothes, only that you should try the techniques in street clothes to look for restrictions.*

In addition to clothing and equipment, practical application also means testing techniques in the type of environment in which you'll have to fight. For example, if you're likely to be attacked in an elevator, then tape off a space on the mat or floor the size of an elevator and train there. Better yet, try using an actual el evator if you have access to one. You'll quickly find out what works and what doesn't when techniques are field-tested this way.


----------



## xianshino (May 18, 2004)

excellent posts tgace, very interesting stuff!!


----------



## Tgace (May 18, 2004)

Its "my thing"...I figure I can at least use this thread as a future resource even if it dosent get much discussion.


----------



## Tgace (Jul 3, 2004)

Figured Id just resurrect this old thread instead of starting a new one since its in the same vein....

Found this excellent page...
http://www.tkdtutor.com/08Strategy/StrategyInfo.htm


----------



## Gaidheal (Sep 27, 2004)

'lo again!!

Been out of touch due a) no internet connection during and shortly after moving house b) flaky PC thanks to me fiddling without being careful.. *tut-tut!*

Anyway.. yesh, this is my 'thing' too and all the sites are excellent, ETS is new to me, but the other two are old favourites, even if I don't agree with EVERYTHING Wagner has to say.
Tgace:  You asked me (I think it was to me) how I'd integrate this sort of thing with MA... my answer is "Bruce Lee"

What Bruce Lee did was to tailor everything he learnt, wherever he learnt it from, to himself.  If it did not quite work for him he changed it.  If he did not like it, he dropped it.  He experiemented, with his training (physique sense) as well as with techniques, refining many traditional methods and arguably inventing new techniques; inch-punch, etc.

I take the same approach to my combatives/martial arts/tactical skills =>

Something I can do that is not inherent in traditional MAs is shoot.  I can shoot a shotgun reasonably well but I am much happier with a pistol (and a pretty good shot - i.e. above average heading for 'expert', though it's not possible here in UK anymore, outside the military/para-military).  I have practiced using techniques whilst holding a pistol and run through drills such as "What would I do if someone closed the distance too fast for me to get my shot off and I am left with my hand(s) tied up by the weapon but unwilling to drop/holster it?"

This is not exactly traditional TKD, for example, but actually much of TKD training is useful because of its emphasis on kicking.

Another example would be the classic 'bar fight'.  In the UK if something like this 'kicks off' it is likely to be in a relatively crowded location with little space and a lot furniture.  360 degree spinning kicks are out of the question, trust me.  What is needed is elbow strikes, knee strikes, short range knife-hand, open-hand and closed-fist techniques, joint-locks, restraint holds, etc.

A lot of this is taught as part of some routine or other in TMAs, often the routine involves some trading of kicks and blocks and then gets 'up-close-and-personal' as one party or other reduces the range.  In reality the first part is unlikely to happen at all in a real fight in a bar/pub/club (here at least).  So, I practice such techniques from a 'standing start' as it were, i.e. opponent very close and initiating the conflict with some appropriate technique.

Well, that's my somewhat rambling thoughts (getting late here) on what I think you were asking...  I'd be interested in chatting some more, an exchange of information, as it were, since you are clearly from a very similar mindset to myself.

John


----------



## Tgace (Dec 14, 2004)

Excellent Gabe Suarez article on practical application of OODA...

http://www.gabesuarez.com/OODA.html


----------

